

Why Privacy Matters Even if You Have 'Nothing to Hide' (2011) - Mithrandir
http://chronicle.com/article/Why-Privacy-Matters-Even-if/127461

======
sli
If I've got nothing to hide, then they have nothing to find and thus no reason
to look.

